#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  10 روش برای بهتر کردن سئو

## هاست

1 - ایجاد سایت جذاب و دینامیک
2 - راه اندازی سایت توسط متن و تصاویر
3 - شرکت دادن کاربر در بخش های سایت
4 - به روز رسانی سایت به طور مرتب
5 - تعریف کلمات کلیدی به صورت عاقلانه و مشاوره با متخصص
6 - استفاده از سوشیال ها به صورت مناسب
7 - استفاده از نقشه برای تعیین موقعیت شغل
8 - جذب کاربران جدید از طریق تبلیغات آفلاین
9 - راه اندازی هم زمان سوشیال ها و وب سایت
10 - در همه بخش های سایت با کارشناس سئو مشاوره نمایید تا هزینه شما هدر نرود

----------

*ajan*,*imMohsen*,*sonysony*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hosseinbu

مدیران بازاریابی و وبمستران شرکت ها که برای بهبود رتبه سایت خود در گوگل، به دنبال روش های جدید سئو و بهینه سازی سایت هستند، پس از جستجو متوجه می شوند که سایت های آموزش سئو و متخصصین سئو، خرید رپورتاژ خبری را به عنوان یکی از بهترین و جدیدترین تکنیک ها برای دستیابی به رتبه اول گوگل معرفی می کنند.
رپورتاژ خبری به خبر تبلیغاتی گفته می شود که جهت معرفی خدمات و محصولات کسب و کار ها نوشته می شود و در سایت های خبری پربازدید منتشر می شود.
در تولید محتوای رپورتاژ آگهی باید توجه داشته باشیم که این یک کاتالوگ تبلیغاتی و یا بخش *درباره ما* نیست و کاربران سایت های خبری در واقع علاقه ای به خواندن کاتالوگ های تبلیغاتی در قالب خبر ندارند؛ بنابراین در زمان نگارش متن توجه داشته باشید که هرچه مطلب شباهت بیشتری به یک خبر یا مقاله داشته باشد، تاثیرگذاری بالاتری خواهد داشت و در واقع تضمین می کند کاربران تا آخر مطلب را مطالعه کنند.

----------

*sonysony*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## rezanume

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت دوستان عزیز
در اربطه با مبحث سئو میشه ساعت ها صحبت کرد اما اگر بخوایم حیلی کوتاه در موردش صحبت کنیم بایستی بگیم سئو علم تجزیه و تحلیل رقبا هست.البته این نظر بنده هست. وقتی شما بتوانید به خوبی رقبای خودتون رو آنالیز کنید تقریبا 80 درصد از کار رو انجام دادید.بقیه کار ها هم که مشخص هست. به عنوان کسی که چند سالی در این زمینه فعالیت کرده عرض میکنم خدمتتون که اصلا از سئو نترسید. فقط پشتکار داشته باشید. 
موفق باشید :10 روش برای بهتر کردن سئو:

----------

*arman2web*,*sonysony*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------

